# Probleme mit Einrichtung von Umgebung(en)?



## De3xy (11. Nov 2014)

Halli Hallo,

Ich habe bereits 3 Jahre lang Berufsschulen Erfahrung in Java und weiß doch schon ein wenig wie man programmiert 
Jetzt habe ich mein Studium angefangen und wir programmieren in C/C++.. eigentlich nicht viel zu schwer, für den Anfang ist eher wenig unterschiedlich, aber ich habe ein Problem mit dem Einrichten von einer Umgebung?
Wir benutzen Visual Studio (2012) und ich kriege meine Programme daheim nie zum Laufen.. entweder fehlt der Pfad zu irgendeiner .exe (?) oder die Konsole von Hello World öffnet sich erst gar nicht.
Am liebsten wären mir ein paar Tipps zu Einstellungen in Visual Studio, weil wir das Programm auch an der Uni verwenden.

Weil sich viele immer beschweren über keine genau Fehlermeldungen, hier die die fast immer kommt:

"Das Programm 'Pfad...\Debug\Test.exe' kann nicht gestartet werden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden."

Test ist hier bei im Quelldateien Ordner in meinem Projekt die Hello World Datei

Problem ist: Wie erzeuge ich denn diese .exe die benötigt wird? :bahnhof:

Hoffe das war nicht zu ausführlich, aber ausführlich genug 

MfG
Chris


----------



## Gucky (11. Nov 2014)

Das passiert bei mir immer, wenn ich ein Programm kompilieren will, dass ich noch nie fehlerfrei kompiliert habe und in dem immer noch Fehler sind. Guck dir mal in der Fehlerkonsole (IntelliJ?) an, ob du noch Fehler hast.


----------



## De3xy (11. Nov 2014)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, die Fehlerliste war bei mir erst gar nicht offen (zum Glück waren keine Fehler drin  )
Also auch ein Hilfreicher Tipp, funktionieren tut das Ganze leider trotzdem nicht.

Aber hier vielleicht was ich falsch gemacht habe:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher was für ein Projekt ich erstellen muss damit alles läuft?
Ich habe gerade eben mal zum Testen ein neues Projekt aufgemacht "Leeres Projekt" Dann in Quelldateien eine Quelle.cpp und habe folgendes geschrieben

#include <stdio.h>

void main(){
	puts("Hello World");
}

Und das funktioniert nicht und es werden mir keine Fehler angezeigt.
Muss ich ein anderes bestimmtes Projekt auswählen, anstelle von einem Leeren?


----------



## Gucky (11. Nov 2014)

Vielleicht wird die main Methode nicht erkannt, weil ihr keine Parameter übergeben können?
Bekommst du vielleicht nach dem Kompilierversuch einen LNK Fehler im Fehlerfenster, dass unten angezeigt wird, wo bei eclipse die Konsole wäre?
Müsste puts nicht im Namespace std sein?

Versuch mal das Programm zu starten und poste dann einen Screenshot.


----------



## De3xy (11. Nov 2014)

Übergeben können, kann ich schon. Aber was sollte ich der main Methode übergeben, in einem Hello World Programm?
Also so wie im Bild ist das Fehlerfenster einfach komplett leer. Was ein LNK Fehler ist, weiß ich aber trotzdem nicht 

Was Namespace std sein soll weiß ich nicht, das haben wir (noch) nicht gelernt. Aber falls puts ein Problem sein sollte müsste ja printf(""); auch gehen, funktioniert aber auch nicht.

Also so wie das Programm hier im Bild ist, haben wir es auch 1 zu 1 gelernt und in der Uni funktioniert es auch so.. seltsam

Anhang anzeigen 7084


----------



## Gucky (11. Nov 2014)

Tipp mal oben, unter die Inkludierungen

```
using namespace std;
```
Vielleicht geht es dann.

Wenn ihr das noch nicht kennt, dann will ich da mal nichts vorgreifen.

Vielleicht ist puts auch eine Funktion, die ihr in der Uni habt aber nicht zuhause?


Ein LNK Fehler ist ein Fehler, der dem Linker auffällt. Der setzt hinterher alle kompilierten Codefragmente zusammen (stark vereinfacht) und wenn er etwas nicht findet kommt ein LNK Fehler.


----------

